# Big tree pics



## bootboy (Jan 31, 2012)

Post your own pictures of impressive specimens here. They don't even need to be particularly large. Just trees you saw that you thought were unique in some way and worth sharing. Tell us where and when.

I'll start. 

huge tulip tree in Warrenton VA. ca. 2005. For perspective, the first limb is at least 15' up and the tree had a chest height circumference of approximately 24'. Owner said it was measured by the last crew to cut & clean it at nearly 120' a few years before I took this pic.
View attachment 220910


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 31, 2012)

Amazing it's still alive after the butchering it's had over the years! On an estate? Warrenton is just down the road from me.


----------



## bootboy (Jan 31, 2012)

It was on a large estate just north west of town. It's been a few years and I can't remember it's exact location. Where do you live? I lived in the area for a few years and really miss the trees.


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm over in Haymarket. Not sure I have too many pics of big or impressive trees to post, usually I snap pics of the ones that get butchered up! I'll find some.


----------



## DavdH (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## DavdH (Feb 14, 2012)

Big logs, some really nice sugar pine standing behind stump.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Feb 18, 2012)

This live oak is in Crosby TX at my Aunt's old place

View attachment 224510


taken in 09

my desk top crasfed so all I had was a copy of an emailed picture srunken


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 27, 2016)

Hackberry - must be close to 4' across near the ground.

(Yeah, I know it's an old thread)


----------



## Homelitexl903 (May 20, 2016)

Big for a tree in Maine.


----------



## Jeremiah (Jun 1, 2016)

burr oak approximately 200 years old.
7'10 at the base.. made some beautiful quarter sawn white oak for table tops
Cleaned up a few feet up


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 1, 2016)

Kauri. Protected.


----------



## Ferguson system (Sep 12, 2016)

Two ash trees, 4m circumference at chest height and 20m tall. The local church
council want them removed.


----------



## Logger nate (Sep 25, 2016)

Pine tree, about 7' at the base.


----------



## Bigfir (Sep 27, 2016)

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 527512
> Pine tree, about 7' at the base.


Is that a big dead fir to the left back there? Looks juicy!!!


----------



## Logger nate (Sep 27, 2016)

Bigfir said:


> Is that a big dead fir to the left back there? Looks juicy!!!


Yes sir it is! Good eye. A friend of mine has first chance at it but if he don't take it it will be taking a ride to my wood shed .


----------



## Bigfir (Sep 28, 2016)

Logger nate said:


> Yes sir it is! Good eye. A friend of mine has first chance at it but if he don't take it it will be taking a ride to my wood shed .


Your climate looks very similar to mine. I will take some pics this weekend, taking down "big Ugly" as we have named it. Been looking at it for years, finally have the motivation to get er' done!


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Sep 29, 2016)

Logger nate said:


> Pine tree, about 7' at the base.



Man ... I love big pine trees.

Just realized this was an old thread. Did someone revive it just for me !! Because, I posted a huge one in off-topic the past couple days. Here's a smaller big one to begin.


----------

